

Alternative to Sparrow? - misterKAT

Development on Sparrow stopped after Google bought it. What alternatives are out there that support multiple accounts and push notifications? I like mailbox, but it only supports gmail. And it doesn&#x27;t have a quick action bar like Sparrow.
======
gregorkas
Interesting that you noticed that only now :D. I like Airmail, it's similar to
Sparrow and has great multiple account support. Also the GUI is very nice.

------
Vishnevskaya
Try mymail.my.com! it's an aggregator. I'm pretty sure it supports any
mailbox: yahoo, outlook, aol, gmail, for sure. It's got push notifications as
well and an unreal design.

